
RockMelt: Another Day, Another New Browser - aj
http://www.sitepoint.com/blogs/2009/08/27/rockmelt-new-browser/
======
DanielStraight
Another day, another new idea for a browser which may or may not ever actually
exist. Not impressed. If you want to make a better browser, stop talking about
it and do it.

